# Crabbing.



## inmodify (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm used to the circular net method. What are some good spots for catching crabs in this manner?

Other than crab pots, what other ways do you guys catch crabs, and where?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Scoop netting at night on the north side of chicken bone beach is one way to catch them. I have found that the fuller moon cycles seem to do better then a new moon. Hope this helps


----------



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

> *feelin' wright (8/6/2009)*Scoop netting at night on the north side of chicken bone beach is one way to catch them. I have found that the fuller moon cycles seem to do better then a new moon. Hope this helps


Awesome pic!

I like to catch crab at big lagoon park.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody got any hints round the Perdido key area?? Do you find many in the surf?? or just bay side?


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

ohh yeah that is one awesome pic.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Wish I could claim credit for it. My buddy took this when they were fishing in Costa Rica.


----------



## inmodify (Jan 5, 2009)

So you guys walk around with scoops nets in the water and just scoop them up when you see them, or do you cast out a line and drag them in to scoop them up?


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

My wife and I went last week to our favorite spot.......we used a dip net and picked up right at 4 dozen.... I'll bet we put back 6 dozen pregnate females!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

> *studter (8/6/2009)*ohh yeah that is one awesome pic.


Yes basicly get a scoop net and a Q-beam/ flash light. Walk around and scoop up a crab when you see him. I mentioned Chicken Bone Beach as one spot but there are countless areas that are just as prodcuctive if not more so.


----------



## gckayakers (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw some quite large blue crab at the pass at Ft. Pickens. you could easily catch them with a net if you are quick enough. I come from a crabbing family myself, although crab in california are much bigger and tastier in my opinion. However, get yourself a trap. Find a spot you like ( preferably a jetty) and stick a london broil in that sucker and toss it out for a couple days. If you catch stone crab, which are mostly hanging out by shipwrecks and the remnant of the brick pier at Deadman's Island,you can only keep the large claw and have to throw the crab back to regenerate. Blue crabs are much more abundant and if you find a spot that doesn't get a lot of boat activity in the bays or offshore, you will have lots of luck. I would also say that if you can put one UNDER a pier, you will have a very good shot at coming home with more than you can eat. Just make sure that it is not a female with eggs, or you are in deep $%#! if you get caught. A florida saltwater license covers up to 5 traps, and make sure you don't mess with anyone else's, or will also be in deep &#^!


----------

